# PS5 thread



## Ralyks (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm sitting here watching all of the trailers, and holy shit I'm excited. Hitman 3, Horizon 2. Gran Turismo 7. Godfall, Resident Evil 8. Ratchet and Clank. Demon Souls Remake. Stray. Oddworld Soulstorm.

God DAMN Im excited!

Anyone else with me on this?


----------



## Leviathus (Jun 11, 2020)

Demon's Souls remake looks like it'll be really cool.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 11, 2020)

Ralyks said:


> I. Oddworld Soulstorm.



There's a new friggin Oddworld?!?!?!? Apparently I missed the one in 2014, so it's been a damn long time since I knew about one.

Gran Tourismo 7 looks too "glossy" somehow...for lack of a better term.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 11, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> There's a new friggin Oddworld?!?!?!? Apparently I missed the one in 2014, so it's been a damn long time since I knew about one.
> 
> Gran Tourismo 7 looks too "glossy" somehow...for lack of a better term.



Whatever Oddworld came out on PS4 was super fun. Gran Turismo is probably more for my son, who is in a big racing car phase and likes the rate occasion I put GT Sport in.


----------



## mongey (Jun 11, 2020)

Maybe I'm old and jaded ,well I know I am , but I didn't think anything was that interesting. re- makes and expected sequels .

how the hell can they justify another release of GTA5 ? just seems lazy

the time loop shooter thing sounded maybe cool

I haven't seen all the trailers yet . so I may have missed some good stuff


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 11, 2020)

Ralyks said:


> I'm sitting here watching all of the trailers, and holy shit I'm excited. Hitman 3, Horizon 2. Gran Turismo 7. Godfall, Resident Evil 8. Ratchet and Clank. Demon Souls Remake. Stray. Oddworld Soulstorm.
> 
> God DAMN Im excited!
> 
> Anyone else with me on this?


I wish I cared about any of those games except GT7 but only in the hopes that it's exactly the same in its premise as everything from GT1 up to GT5.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 11, 2020)

mongey said:


> Maybe I'm old and jaded ,well I known I am , but I didn't think anything was that interesting. re- makes and expected sequels .
> 
> how the hell can they justify another release of GTA5 ? just seems lazy
> 
> ...



Part of me doesn't like the practise either, but I also don't like games languishing on forgotten platforms. If I could have a Need For Speed Underground 2 remaster, then I would. In a heartbeat.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm really only hyped for deathloop and Demon's Souls so far. The new spiderman might be neat


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 11, 2020)

Apparently I missed the part about GTAV getting ported. While that seems lazy and they really should give us SOME news on VI, it makes sense since GTA Online makes them millions of dollars DAILY.


----------



## MFB (Jun 11, 2020)

Death Loop looks fun, reminds me of Bioshock Infinite a bit
Horizon Forbidden Wests will be top notch like HZD, so I'm onboard for that
Spiderman, I want it to do more for me, I just don't know how much they can give us in a game that's a branch off from what we all want (ie, what villains do we go up against to make it worth it)
Returnal seems like it could be cool, just not sure if it wants to be a horror or action game
Kena: Bridge of Spirits does catch my eye, looks like a playable Disney movie. Maybe this will be the young adult launch title that Knack should have been.
RE8, if it doesnt have recurring "nothing you do can kill this one guy" bad-guys like RE7 did, will get my money for the setting alone.
Godhand, or whatever it's called, already seems like a missed marketing opportunity and it's Gearbox; so expect bullet sponge enemies with Diablo-esque gameplay and better graphics. Probably going to pass on that unless something comes along to change my mind.
Ratchet & Clank - onboard, no questions, just straight fun looking.

I also believe Stray will be the first game I platinum as I need to do everything I can for that little guy, I'm his only hope and he doesn't even know it


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 12, 2020)

any confirmation on full backwards compatibility? ive avoided news/vids so far so i wouldn't be disappointed...


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 12, 2020)

Ima buy it.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 12, 2020)

Glad they finally removed the spikes from the controller after 25 years, shame the stick is still in a dumb place. Much like PS4, don't care until there's a Kojima exclusive.

Can't believe we got through a whole console generation without a new GTA. Thanks Take Two.


----------



## FancyFish (Jun 12, 2020)

What are yalls thoughts on Pragmata? Looks like it could be a Death Stranding sequel.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 12, 2020)

New Oddworld game


----------



## Siggevaio (Jun 12, 2020)

Demon's Souls remake is enough for me to buy a PS5 since I didn't play it back then but got hooked on FromSoftware's games starting from Bloodborne. Ratchet & Clank is a must, as is Horizon and probably RE8 as well. I was a bit underwhelmed by the show when I watched it yesterday but looking back it was pretty awesome. Just FFVII: Remake part 2 and God of War 2 that was missing.


----------



## Leviathus (Jun 12, 2020)

There weren't too many games that really excited me, but i did like host-less style of presentation of just stringing all the games in a row with minimal talking in between.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 12, 2020)

1. GTA V - ENOUGH ALREADY, jesus christ, I wish people would stop playing online so they'd be motivated to do a new single player game instead of porting this yet again, cause I remember having a lot of fun with the single player campaign way back when i played it like...10 years ago? Whenever it was new on Xbox 360. Announcing this is like announcing Skyrim.

2. Spiderman Miles MOrales - Great, a trailer with no gameplay. I really didn't like the first one very much, it was like Batman Arkham Asylum/City but with very badly paced boss fights and very terrible secondary character "stealth on rails" sections that derailed it from being a game that could have been pretty great to a game with cool physics and controls and a couple good boss fights and TONS of padding. I think this could be better if they just tried to copy the pacing from the aforementioned two batman games, which are classics, and don't duplicate the drudgery that Spiderman 1 quickly fell into.

3. Gran Turismo 7 - not for me, I'm sure it will be good but I haven't played one of these since offroad mode was new in 3. 

4. Ratchet and Clank: Rift Apart - I've never played any of these. I have one that I got for free from PSN at some point. Maybe I should check it out. The trailer barely showed gameplay, it just really quickly cycled the player through a bunch of gameplay scenarios so I'm not really sure what to expect.

5. Project Athia - I liked everything I saw besides the super fast camera zooms on platforming sections, will definitely keep an eye on this. Square has hit a few things out of the park recently (ex Nier Automata) and also done a few things there's no way I would have paid more than 20 bucks for had I known the quality (FFXV) so it could go either way.

6. Stray - this could be awesome or could be like one of those high concept failures that we occasionally get. Trailer looked interesting, music was good, liked the environment, just playing as a regular cat in a real world is a unique idea (I think), but no idea what gameplay will be like based on the trailer other than you walk around.

7. Returnal - no idea what this will be like. The trailer is mostly ponderous boring plot stuff and stereotypical movie images, and then the flashes of gameplay you get at the end make it just look like a prettier MDK or Sin & Punishment as it's just locked position spamming open-terrain shooting machine gun at brightly colored enemies. Could really go either way, it might be a ponderous bore with incredibly repetitive gameplay or it could be more varied and interesting. The art direction looks great, if nothing else.

8. Sackboy - HUGE props for actually showing gameplay the whole time. Not my kind of game at all, though.

9. Destruction Allstars - they didn't show ANY gameplay in this trailer at all and as such I can only assume it's just really annoying and bad, cause the trailer sure was.

10. Kena: Bridge of Spirits - looks potentially very cool, kind of a combo of Horizon Zero Dawn and Starfox Adventures. Will wait for reviews, of course, but I'm interested. Also it obviously LOOKS incredible.

11. Oddworld Soulstorm - I don't know enough about these games to really say much. Looks like a sidescrolling puzzle platformer with a bunch of weird action elements thrown in. Probably not for me?

12. Ghostwire Tokyo - not really sure what to make of this. The graphics look kind of last gen. Gameplay looks rather dull with karatechopping and shooting lasers with your hands at a bunch of ghosts, but it's hard to tell with such tiny snippets of footage. It looks so weird that I could see it being one of those under-the-radar awesome games, or it could just suck. 

13. Jett: The Far Shore - I HATE trailers with no gameplay. What is this? Is it like Sim Earth? Tropico? Minecraft? WHO KNOWS?

14. Goodbye Volcano High - I assume this is some kind of dating simulator game, or some kind of anime Life is Strange. Who knows. Not for me, no gameplay in video (but these kinds of games often don't really have "gameplay"). 

15. Godfall - hooray for containing gameplay footage. But, it looks like all you do is run down straight hallways (i mean, it doesn't look open world, it looks like you just run down straight maps) hitting guys with swords. Looks like a less interesting version of Kena aimed at guys who are insecure about their masculinity.

16. Solar Ash - looks pretty, but what IS it? Definitely doesn't look like my kind of thing regardless. Looks like an indie game where you run around doing very little other than looking at scenery.

17. Hitman 3 - never played any of these and thus don't really care, especially when there's not a second of gameplay in the trailer. I have heard they're fun and very well-made, but they don't sound like my kind of thing at all.

18. Astro's Playroom - looks like a cheap 3d platformer, not for me

19. Little Devil Inside - Not really sure what this is, looks like action game ala indie Uncharted sometimes, and with some outrageous enemies. Probably not for me cause I'm generally not pleased with indie games.

20. NBA 2k21 - nope

21. Bugsnax - "From the makers of octodad" has me apprehensive. That game was hilarious for about an hour, then I never wanted to play it again. I'm intrigued by the trailer, but I doubt I'll ever play it.

22. Demon's Souls - I have Dark Souls and haven't played more than an hour of it, same with Bloodborne. I hear this one was a lot easier than what came after, so I was interested back in the day, but not interested enough to ever get a PS3. Maybe I should check it out, though I suspect they'll beef up the difficulty with the port. 

23. Deathloop - this looks cool, though again not sure if it's for me. The gameplay seems to be based around doing something over and over until you get it right, while I tend to like games where you don't have to fail at things repeatedly as part of the intended experience.  Style looks neat, as do some of the weapons/abilities.

24. Resident Evil 8 - not much gameplay here, but I THINK it's still FPS based on the brief snippet that looked like gameplay footage? All the characters and locales looked way cooler than 7. As 7 was a pretty good game but stressed me out and had me relieved to finish it, I assume I'll also wait for a GOTY version of this to drop down to 20 bucks before I bite. 

25. Pragmata - Uh, did Hideo Kojima make this? Nonsensical trailer that looks to be following the path of Death Stranding - get everyone talking about it for YEARS and speculating over what it is, ultimately make a game that plays like UPS Simulator.

26. Horizon Forbidden West - HZD is on a very short list of my favorite games ever, and the trailer didn't show much (or any?) gameplay but I still think I'll probably buy the system even if this is the only game that turns out to be any good for it. I really like the looks of it, the environments are even prettier than the first game, the new enemies look awesome, and the underwater stuff looks interesting, even if underwater sections of 3D games almost invariably turn out to be frustrating and bad. Not sure what I think of the chinese dragon stuff, I'm wondering where they're going with that!


----------



## MFB (Jun 12, 2020)

wankerness said:


> 26. Horizon Forbidden West - HZD is on a very short list of my favorite games ever, and the trailer didn't show much (or any?) gameplay but I still think I'll probably buy the system even if this is the only game that turns out to be any good for it. I really like the looks of it, the environments are even prettier than the first game, the new enemies look awesome, and the underwater stuff looks interesting, even if underwater sections of 3D games almost invariably turn out to be frustrating and bad. Not sure what I think of the chinese dragon stuff, I'm wondering where they're going with that!



Chinatown in SF is the current estimation, as they showed off about five or six major landmarks in that area; along with the idea that they'll be doing the main coastline including down to the Las Vegas area (deserts shown in the trailer). The main game of HZD was based around Colorado, so it's not too far off geographically, but it'd be a big upgrade in scale to cover SF to Vegas.


----------



## Aaron (Jun 12, 2020)

I just want a new Twisted Metal series.


----------



## StevenC (Jun 13, 2020)

wankerness said:


> 25. Pragmata - Uh, did Hideo Kojima make this? Nonsensical trailer that looks to be following the path of Death Stranding - get everyone talking about it for YEARS and speculating over what it is, ultimately make a game that plays like UPS Simulator.


Based solely on the girls hair that Kojima has nothing to do with this.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 13, 2020)

wankerness said:


> Announcing this is like announcing Skyrim.



Wait for it...


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jun 13, 2020)

I wish Sony had announced the price and were clearer about the back compatibility situation. Their coyness and lack of clarity in general is not really endearing, including the whole Spiderman Miles situation.

At least the Xbox marketing has been clearer, I can almost forgive that waste of time presentation a few weeks ago.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 14, 2020)

StevenC said:


> Based solely on the girls hair that Kojima has nothing to do with this.



That game is likely almost 2 years away, so they've got lots if time to sort out hair physics.


----------



## narad (Jun 14, 2020)

Aaron said:


> I just want a new Twisted Metal series.



Is this ever a million years overdue.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 14, 2020)

I played twisted metal black a few weeks ago and it cured me of the nostalgia goggles. God, those games feel antiquated and clunky now.


----------



## Rosal76 (Jun 14, 2020)

Ralyks said:


> Hitman 3... God DAMN Im excited!
> 
> Anyone else with me on this?



I was planning on getting a PS5 on it's release day just for Hitman 3. However, I just found out today that Hitman 3 will be available for the PS4 console. I don't mind playing that game on the PS4 console because I'm a little wary that the very first PS5 consoles sold to the public may have problems and much rather wait till all the problems are worked out and then I'd buy one.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 14, 2020)

I’m now wondering if a Pro will come out after 3-4 yrs, or within the first 2. Still pretty happy with my PS4 for now. I just need to get a bigger HD. 1TB isn’t cutting it.


----------



## narad (Jun 15, 2020)

wankerness said:


> I played twisted metal black a few weeks ago and it cured me of the nostalgia goggles. God, those games feel antiquated and clunky now.



I'm operating on more of a "Twisted Metal 2"-level of antiquated and clunky.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 15, 2020)

narad said:


> I'm operating on more of a "Twisted Metal 2"-level of antiquated and clunky.



I think it's mainly the weird tank controls are nothing like what modern games use. Some old games still make sense mechanically, but those are like the default controls on Goldeneye!


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 15, 2020)

Destruction AllStars seems kinda fun, even if it is just Fortnight + Rocket League.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 19, 2020)

Picked up my copy of Last of Us 2 on my lunch break, the the guys at GameStop were looking at an article that was an alleged leaked date and price: November 20th, $500. I'm cool with that.


----------



## MFB (Jun 19, 2020)

I figured it'd be $550 for the disc, and $500 for the digital only; although the digital only one still seems like a dice roll when companies like EA/Activision are able to throttle download speeds for updates (I dipped into Kbps when doing the S4 update for Modern Warfare, took a fucking day and half to do 33GB)


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 19, 2020)

MFB said:


> I figured it'd be $550 for the disc, and $500 for the digital only; although the digital only one still seems like a dice roll when companies like EA/Activision are able to throttle download speeds for updates (I dipped into Kbps when doing the S4 update for Modern Warfare, took a fucking day and half to do 33GB)



Honestly, I considered the digital version, but I want the disc drive for backwards compatiblilty, and I do own some 4K Blu rays. That said, a lot of my next gen purchases will likely be digital.


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 16, 2020)

Welp, need to figure out my lunch break tomorrow to get to the store and pre-order.


----------



## mongey (Sep 16, 2020)

Id def be interested in the digital only. surely they could up the storage though .Game files are getting huge and a digital only console is going to fill up fast


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 16, 2020)

mongey said:


> Id def be interested in the digital only. surely they could up the storage though .Game files are getting huge and a digital only console is going to fill up fast



Honestly, it's not different from physical. A disc is basically a download key at this point. I'm getting the disc version because I have a bunch of physical PS4 games and 4K Blu-rays, but I wouldn't be shocked if this is the generation I go mostly if not all digital.


----------



## mongey (Sep 16, 2020)

Ralyks said:


> Honestly, it's not different from physical. A disc is basically a download key at this point. I'm getting the disc version because I have a bunch of physical PS4 games and 4K Blu-rays, but I wouldn't be shocked if this is the generation I go mostly if not all digital.



yeah many are especially when you look at last of us 2 which has a data download disc to install as well. guessing we are going to see more of that 

either way HD space has moved on , I dont get why they arnt moving with the times


----------



## Adieu (Sep 16, 2020)

Ralyks said:


> Honestly, it's not different from physical. A disc is basically a download key at this point. I'm getting the disc version because I have a bunch of physical PS4 games and 4K Blu-rays, but I wouldn't be shocked if this is the generation I go mostly if not all digital.



Digital's all nice, until some jackass algorithm or plain old malfunction decides to lock you out of the system

And then you have a brick and a whole lot of nothing

Maybe you watched a youtube video with keyword "piracy" on a youtube account synced to your console, and their new and improved "AI security" decided you were trying to DIY hack the thing (....while maybe actually you're just watching news about Somalia or a Johnny Depp movie)

Maybe your location data glitched one too many times in some suspicious pattern


Maybe some punk kid next door was trying to hack your wifi

Hell, maybe your idiot friends actually DID try to find out how to load unauthorizee d software while you were away on a beer run....


Or maybe THEIR end got hacked or glitched or whatnot and you haven't the faintest idea wtf happened.

....anyway, no disc is too much money for something at the mercy of a few algorithms and some complaints department wage slave in Mumbai who implausibly claims his name is Tyler.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 16, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Digital's all nice, until some jackass algorithm or plain old malfunction decides to lock you out of the system
> 
> And then you have a brick and a whole lot of nothing
> 
> ...


ok paranoid boomer
I've been pure digital for years on PC.


also ps5 with disc drive=500$
digital ps5=400$


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 16, 2020)

I haven't bought a physical PC game since...Warcraft III/Frozen Throne combo (not the remaster)?

I think I still might get the PS5 with the drive, though, because it's a 4K Blu-Ray player.


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 16, 2020)

Almost every game I buy is digital. The disk basically just acts as the CD-Key to let you play the game. That’s why there are still huge installs and “day one patches”. Just buy that game on sales for < $25 and you won’t really care that you can’t take 10 games to gamestop and get $6 for them. Video games are too low margin for me to care about selling individually, aided by my buying everything super cheap.


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 16, 2020)

Doesn't matter. Everywhere decided to do preorders early and everywhere sold out instantly. Looks like I'm waiting until after the holidays.


----------



## MFB (Sep 16, 2020)

If I have physical copies of some PS4 games currently, can I copy the game to an external hard-drive and then use that copy as my backwards compatible version on the PS5? It's a copy of the game that's clearly been installed somewhere, so I can't imagine not. I might go for the digital just to save the cash and then really crack down on what games are installed when; the save data is always there, it's just the game install itself that you're removing.

And it'll keep me from wasting space on a 200GB CoD entry!


----------



## MFB (Sep 16, 2020)

Ralyks said:


> Doesn't matter. Everywhere decided to do preorders early and everywhere sold out instantly. Looks like I'm waiting until after the holidays.



Best Buy's website is greyed out saying Coming Soon for the physical version, and in store pre-orders don't happen until tomorrow, so maybe try them?


----------



## Mr. Chainsaw (Sep 16, 2020)

MFB said:


> Best Buy's website is greyed out saying Coming Soon for the physical version, and in store pre-orders don't happen until tomorrow, so maybe try them?


I've had no luck with BB over the last 2 hours, others have had the same issues. There should be opportunities to pre-order tomorrow as that was Sony's official date. No way stock is completely sold out.


----------



## MFB (Sep 16, 2020)

Yeah, I think the website for the digital is borked too since I tried that and it said it wasn't available; which I'm fine with as tomorrow is the official pre-order date, so let people not get it tonight. 

I think I'm going digital only as I have my PS4 that's only a year old, so that'll have a good life for the games I have on it and will buy before the PS5's launch. Hell I'll probably not even use the 5 as a backwards machine, just have it for the entirety of it's lifetime if I can.


----------



## Mr. Chainsaw (Sep 16, 2020)

FYI was able to get one on Amazon just now.

Edit: And the page is already gone wow that was fast.


----------



## MFB (Sep 17, 2020)

Bestbuy lets me add it to cart for pickup, but part of me is unsure if it's worth gambling with the full price of what might just be a technical error on their side

edit: apparently you can add it but not complete check out, weird, but at least it seems like they know this might happen so there's a failsafe


----------



## Mr. Chainsaw (Sep 17, 2020)

The mobile app seems to get me further than the website does, but just decides to error out at different times. I've gone through similar situations with CEs but this is on another level for sure.


----------



## NotDonVito (Sep 17, 2020)

consoles exclusives are key

watch it fly by as it ports to PC


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 17, 2020)

NotDonVito said:


> consoles exclusives are key
> 
> watch it fly by as it ports to PC



You'd think so, but how long after Horizon came out did it take to come to PC? Sony isn't going to be dropping God of War: Ragnarok on PC any time soon. Hell, you MIGHT get God of War 2018 in like 2 years.


----------



## MFB (Sep 17, 2020)

HZD on PC has been a shit show if the subreddit is any indication, just absolutely horrendous graphic popping even after like, the first five patches they put out


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 17, 2020)

OMG the trolls!

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=Playstation+5&LH_TitleDesc=0&_sop=16


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 17, 2020)

mikernaut said:


> OMG the trolls!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=Playstation+5&LH_TitleDesc=0&_sop=16


lmao


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 17, 2020)

mikernaut said:


> OMG the trolls!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=Playstation+5&LH_TitleDesc=0&_sop=16



Who, the scalpers, or the people bidding to drive the price up who have no intent on paying?


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 18, 2020)

I wonder if it's something like this:


----------



## MFB (Sep 18, 2020)

Did pre-orders ever actually go live online? I only saw Best Buy's website as greyed out for the first hour after midnight yesterday, and then today it's been greyed out as well, so if there was a window it was miniscule and not at all tied to the store hours.


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 18, 2020)

MFB said:


> Did pre-orders ever actually go live online? I only saw Best Buy's website as greyed out for the first hour after midnight yesterday, and then today it's been greyed out as well, so if there was a window it was miniscule and not at all tied to the store hours.



People use bots to buy things like this, and many things like these are getting bought up inseconds. I think they really grew in popularity with sneaker releases, but I could be wrong there. Didn't look into it, just what I've heard.


----------



## MFB (Sep 18, 2020)

Huh, wonder if they'll just void any pre-orders made within the first say, X amount of minutes after the pre-orders went live to nuke all the bot buyers. Curious if in store pre-orders still exist, maybe I'll take a run to my local BestBuy and check with them.


----------



## Mr. Chainsaw (Sep 18, 2020)

MFB said:


> Huh, wonder if they'll just void any pre-orders made within the first say, X amount of minutes after the pre-orders went live to nuke all the bot buyers. Curious if in store pre-orders still exist, maybe I'll take a run to my local BestBuy and check with them.



No in-store atm per their website:

*PlayStation 5.*
Release date: Thursday, November 12.

Pre-order your PS5 console and accessories online only.
In-store pre-orders not available.


----------



## MFB (Sep 18, 2020)

No clue who thought that was a good idea given the very thing that happens with every online sale, bot buyers immediately buy it and try to resell it for 4x the initial asking price.

Just look at Ticketmaster for the past two decades.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 18, 2020)

MFB said:


> No clue who thought that was a good idea given the very thing that happens with every online sale, bot buyers immediately buy it and try to resell it for 4x the initial asking price.
> 
> Just look at Ticketmaster for the past two decades.


Corporate probably didn't want to deal with the possibilty of spreading covid and the ensuing negative press


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 18, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Corporate probably didn't want to deal with the possibilty of spreading covid and the ensuing negative press



“Aggressively anti-science neckbeards wait in line for hours to buy video game, spreading plague further and harder amongst the husky-waisted high risk group” 

“I’m sorry Ted, did you mean to say purchasing life saving food or perhaps medicine? I may have misheard you there, apologies.”

“No Michael you heard right it’s a bunch of guys who were super angry about video game stuff, they camped out for a game console, and now their years of not exercising is catching up to them. However they seem to be blaming women and gay characters being put into video games, for some reason.”


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 12, 2020)

Anybody get one? Gonna try to get one at one of the Wal Mart time slots.


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 12, 2020)

i wont be buying the PS5 for at least 2 years. Let the price of it come down, and have more games. For reference, I bought ps4 2 years later. and Though I play it often, I've only played like 12 games on it...so....

but thought this was awesome for its controller texture






original source: https://www.reddit.com/r/DesignPorn...playstation_button_embedded_in_the_back_grip/


----------



## Mr. Chainsaw (Nov 12, 2020)

I ended up cancelling my pre-order. I wanted to see how it would be as a 4k blu-ray player as well, but confirmation of no proper support for Dolby Vision/Atmos (for now) is a bummer. Will probably still get one in near future.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm going to wait at least 1 year before I purchase one. There are still a few games I wanna play on PS4 plus there aren't many game for the 5 yet...plus the initial glitches that will arise.


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 12, 2020)

Welp, 3/4 attempts with Walmart have been a no go and no where else seems to be getting more until Black Friday. Guess 9 on tonight is my last shot.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Nov 12, 2020)

I just tried 3 times, and I think I'm just going to wait it out. I'd rather avoid the launch bugs, non-4k support, and no storage upgrade. 667 gigs of storage and one game is over 130 gigs? I'm just gonna hang tough for a min.


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 12, 2020)

I know that controller and panel texture is neat, but it just screams "will look dingy in a couple of months, especially because it's white" to me. Like that microscopic texture will grind away grime, sweat and oils from your skin surface, even as fine of a texture as it is.

Has anybody else seen the images of the "Your PS5 is overheated" screen messages from the store display? How worrying is that, or can you chalk that up completely to the store's enclosed display?


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 12, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> I know that controller and panel texture is neat, but it just screams "will look dingy in a couple of months, especially because it's white" to me. Like that microscopic
> 
> Has anybody else seen the images of the "Your PS5 is overheated" screen messages from the store display? How worrying is that, or can you chalk that up completely to the store's enclosed display?



Given just how zoomed it is I don’t think it’s going to grab that much dirt or dust as it is likely going to feel more like any other grip texture than something that can really collect that Cheeto dust. My white PS4 controller still looks new, and I don’t expect this to be too different.


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 12, 2020)

Welp, that didn’t work.


----------

